# New Member



## GothicKDM (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Im Liz, Ive had fancy mice on and off over the years. My current 3 girl are Lady Amalthia, Onyx and Fete. Im sort of wanting a few more eventually :3 This sites been really helpful.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

